

The Hipmunk & Reddit formula: minimalist design; cute logo. - culturebeat
http://www.inc.com/articles/201103/how-hipmunk-learned-to-respect-its-users.html

======
Qz
As an HN user I realize my opinion is biased, but when I look at reddit I
don't think minimalist. In fact it seems somewhat cluttered.

~~~
Groxx
It's minimalist if you consider "minimalism" to mean minimal decoration.
Instead of, you know, _minimalism_.

~~~
die_sekte
Is there some generally agreed upon definition for that?

~~~
efsavage
Yes.

------
revorad
Time lapse video of Making of Hipmunk.com Hotel Chipmunk Bellhop by Alexis
Ohanian <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYEQpwduyPU>

~~~
kn0thing
Thanks for posting. I got some great feedback on that one (my first) and I'll
do my best to keep the camera rolling for future art.

~~~
revorad
How did you make it?

------
callmeed
It's funny that he warns against describing your startup at "The X of Y"

and then Harj said this the other day:

<http://twitter.com/Harjeet/status/49007424711049216>

~~~
cletus
I consider that extraordinarily bad advice.

If you think about the elevator pitch or even the 5-10 seconds of someone's
attention you may get, "the X of Y" is a pretty efficient means of
communicating what you do and how you do it.

Sure it can also get overused and there is always the trap of thinking that
there has to be an X for every Y ("the Priceline of Dating anyone?").

~~~
cpeterso
> "the Priceline of Dating anyone?"

Does (YC W11 startup) Grubwith.us count? :)

------
pedalpete
Though the design may be minimalist (though arguably, hipmunk is just well
designed, minimalist or not), I seriously doubt that is their formula.

The success and buzz around hipmunk is that they have provided a better way to
search for flights. That they've done it with a cute logo and minimalist
design is maybe a small part of the success, but their ability to create buzz
and to create great products can't be overlooked.

------
usertm
reddit is not about minimalism, it's all about community, respect and
"treating users well".

~~~
usertm
(it took me awhile to realize that OP was probably joking. sorry)

------
culturebeat
Curious, after Alexis's discussion of Digg, does anyone still use Digg these
days? How?

